# Idea



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

With all the ice fishing outing that are in the works could someone make up a calendar with all the important dates on it. I think that will help MS members to find outing to go to, also it would making them up.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

We do have a calandar. When dates are firmed up we should put them on there.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is the link Calendar. Pretty cool Mike I never realized we had that. I just added the M&G for next Thursday.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks Mike. Guess it was a good idea, just a little late.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Hubbard outing is Posted...Anyone else...Please post your outings...


----------

